# Live Crawfish



## FishingCop (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay, years ago, you could buy live crawfish at any bait store around. Now, apparently, they are illegal to sell? Can't find them at any store or anywhere on line (except the ones you eat, which are different than the ones used for fish bait (here in Illinois anyway).

So, what's up with that???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 28, 2008)

No clue - they still sell them in some Pa bait shops


Of course, I use the nephews and nieces to harvest them for me :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 28, 2008)

They do sell for bait online - right here: https://www.crawdads.net/prices/#Crawfish

Half way down you will see "Bait Crawfish"


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 28, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> They do sell for bait online - right here: https://www.crawdads.net/prices/#Crawfish
> 
> Half way down you will see "Bait Crawfish"



Thanks Capt., 

Yeah, I found (and book-marked) that one - Until they come in season down there (and spring fishing season arrives up here) I'm not going to check any further, but I'm thinking that those are the little baby-size (3/4 - 1")?? Maybe not, but I'm looking for the soft shell 2-3" kind that we used to buy at all the bait stores around here (Illinois) (or seine for in small creeks). They don't sell them here anymore and said something about it being illegal now???


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't quote me on this, but I think the reason they stopped selling them at bait shops is because there is an invasive non-native species of crawfish that look pretty much the same as the natives to the untrained eye. I think they were being sold as bait without knowing what they were, and caused a lot of problems to the native crawfish, I say crayfish :wink: , populations. 

Like I said I could be totally wrong about this, but I recall hearing or reading it somewhere. I personally don't do well fishing with live crays, I can't explain it, but I just suck at it. I know they are a great bait though. Good luck finding them. There are millions in our local creeks. In the summer you cannot look down while wading and not see one, it's crazy.


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 28, 2008)

Here ya go

https://archive.columbiatribune.com/2007/oct/20071027News002.asp


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 28, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Here ya go
> 
> https://archive.columbiatribune.com/2007/oct/20071027News002.asp




Yep, I think you found it... Illinois is right in the path of the Wisconsin distributer....... I think that explains why they aren't in the bait shops anymore - if I dig a little deeper, I'll probably find the statute or DNR regulation about import, sale, use, etc, which will explain why they are no where to be found around here anymore  ......

Thanks jkb....


----------



## ho_shi (Nov 28, 2008)

how bout catchin your own???


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 28, 2008)

ho_shi said:


> how bout catchin your own???



Can do - haven't for over 45 years, but, can do - just need to find some little creeks that hold them, either set a trap or buy a net and get someone to help out working the creeks..... Then. learn how to keep them alive for a while for using as bait when I get to go.... - but, can do


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> ho_shi said:
> 
> 
> > how bout catchin your own???
> ...




They will live for a long time in just a little water in the refrigerator. I have had them as long as 2 weeks without any deaths


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2008)

[youtube]DW3gdHrFBjA[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2008)

i made some of those traps two years ago 

Caught nothing but tadpoles

found out later that the trick is to half bury them in the sand on the bottom - the crayfish have problems climbing up the plastic - so you need to put the opening level with the bottom.


BTW - tadpoles suck as bait - like hooking jello, they just slide right off the hook


----------

